# Compustar remote start with CM5200 module on a toyota fj



## canadianfjdrive (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am going to be installing a compustar 1 way remote start. It came with a CM5200 brain. according to the installation manual I found on line there should be a wire loop to indicate manual o automatic transmission, but I don't see one on the module at all. also if any one has any pointers relating to a 2007 toyota fj install, all information would be greatly appreciated. I have all the wiring diagrams just a little unsure how this is going to tie in with the factory alarm and door locks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

TOYOTA 

MODEL YEAR(S) 
FJ CRUISER 2007 -2010 
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER 
N/A N/A TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module, See NOTE #6 
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM 
12 VOLT CONSTANT BLUE/BLACK (+) 30 AMP @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 7 
STARTER GREEN/BLACK (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 8 
STARTER 2 BLACK/WHITE (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 1 
IGNITION 1 BLACK/RED (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 6 
IGNITION 2 BLUE/YELLOW (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 4 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 WHITE/GREEN (+) @ IGNITION SWITCH, (WHITE, 8-Pin Plug) Pin 3 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) GREEN (-) @ HEADLIGHT Switch or BECU, (TOP, WHITE, 26-Pin Plug) Pin 8, NOTE #1 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) GREEN (+) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 16-Pin Plug(F) Pin 13 
POWER LOCK GREEN/BLACK (-) TYPE B, NOTE #2 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 18-Pin Plug), Pin 4 
POWER UNLOCK GREEN/WHITE to BLUE/ORANGE (-) TYPE B,(Requires Double Pulse), NOTE #3 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 18-Pin Plug), Pin 5 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE BLACK/WHITE ot BLUE/RED (+) 5-wire type IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 13-Pin Plug), Pin 8 
DOOR TRIGGER PURPLE/YELLOW (-) @ BODY ECU, (TOP, WHITE, 26-Pin Plug) Pin 12, NOTE #4 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION WHITE (-) @ DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 20-Pin Plug(A) Pin 8 
TRUNK RELEASE Use TRUNK RELEASE Motor wire 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN GREEN/RED (-) @ HORN Switch (BLACK, 12-Pin Plug) Pin 6 
TACH BLACK/WHITE (AC) @ DATA Link Connector, (WHITE, 16-Pin Plug) Pin 9 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE GREEN/YELLOW (+) @ BRAKE SWITCH or DASH FUSE BOX, (WHITE, 16-Pin Plug(F), Pin 16 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM PINK (-) (Requires Double Pulse) NOTE #5 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 18-Pin Plug), Pin 8 
ANTI-THEFT TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module, See NOTE #6 
NOTES 
NOTE #1: the BECU (Body Electronic Control Unit) is connected tot he back of the FUSE BOX
under the DRIVERS SIDE of the DASH. This Unit has (3) Harness connectors on the
RIGHT Side of the FUSE BOX.


NOTE #2: this wire is only needed if the Door Locks do not function with the Aftermarket System
while the vehicle is running. All other times just use the Factory Alarm Arm wire.

NOTE #3: this wire is only needed if the Door Locks do not function with the Aftermarket System
while the vehicle is running. All other times just use the Factory Alarm Disarm wire.


NOTE #4: the BODY ECU is attached to the Back of the DASH FUSE BOX, it has 3 Plugs on the
Right side Edge.


NOTE #5: TEST this wire while turning the Key in the Drivers Door. This wire will also Unlock the
Doors


NOTE #6: TOYOTA'S TRANSPONDER SYSTEM, Requires Bypass Module, 
Part # XK05 (for Remote Starting)
Part # CANMAX400 (for Remote Start/Door Locks) 

good luck!!


----------

